# Remember September 11, 2001



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

And remember that we now have a president that this is arming the people who did this. 
These images were sent to me in 2001 by a LEO on the scene.

Except for this one.






















































































































Just a few. God bless America.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder of that fateful day.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One of the things I find very sad is that the remains of the victims are interspersed with those of their killers. This has bothered me since this tragic event took place.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> One of the things I find very sad is that the remains of the victims are interspersed with those of their killers. This has bothered me since this tragic event took place.


Yeah, but the killers all went to hell.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

miketx60 said:


> Yeah, but the killers all went to hell.


True.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder if hussein obama will say anything about this today?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

miketx60 said:


> I wonder if hussein obama will say anything about this today?


A bowed head and silence would probably say much more.

We should try to forgive,
But never forget,
And be all the wiser and more determined for it.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry, but with what I see today passing as muzzies, and what they are doing, I can't begin to think about forgiveness.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I was in New York on that day. About 20 miles away up the Hudson just south of the Tappan Zee Bridge. Seeing those towers burn was something I'll never forget. It looked as if all of Manhattan was going up in flames. My first thoughts were: My God, we're under attack on our own soil! How many more will there be? "Un-freaking" believable! My thoughts then turned to all of those people trapped in those buildings. And of those trying to get them out. I left before the twin towers collapsed. Thinking that they never would. I just thought: How in the hell are they ever going to put that out? By the time I got back they were already down. Only to learn that the Pentagon was also hit and that another plane had crashed in Shanksville, PA.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> I was in New York on that day. About 20 miles away up the Hudson just south of the Tappan Zee Bridge. Seeing those towers burn was something I'll never forget. It looked as if all of Manhattan was going up in flames. My first thoughts were: My God, we're under attack on our own soil! How many more will there be? "Un-freaking" believable! My thoughts then turned to all of those people trapped in those buildings. And of those trying to get them out. I left before the twin towers collapsed. Thinking that they never would. I just thought: How in the hell are they ever going to put that out? By the time I got back they were already down. Only to learn that the Pentagon was also hit and that another plane had crashed in Shanksville, PA.


God bless you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx60 said:


> God bless you.


No, not for me I only saw it from 20 miles away. God bless all those who went into those buildings on that fateful day to rescue people whom they didn't even know. Not knowing if they themselves would ever come back. But they went anyway. 343 of them lost their lives, 343. Those firemen climbing up the stairs of the World Trade Center as it was burning and creaking. Un-fuckin' believable! I remember getting on the highway, all the emergency vehicles racing down there. The stunned look on people's faces as they were driving. They were like paralyzed zombies staring out their windshields, ears glued to the radio. Never in my entire life did I ever think that I would ever bear witness to such an atrocity. I cried like a fuckin' baby. God damn it! My grandmother lived in Brooklyn and while I was visiting, took me there when I was a little kid to see those towers as they were going up. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think then that I'd see them burn and collapse to the fuckin' ground. By fuckin' foreigners! On our own God damn soil! Taking almost 3000 lives with it. It's a day that I will never forget. A beautiful crisp clear day. As I stood on the banks of the Hudson River staring, thinking that at that very moment thousands of people were losing their lives. Right in front of my eyes. Being burned and crushed to death. People who left for work in the morning but will never come home to dinner that night, hug their spouses, greet their little children's smiling faces. The one thing that I had wished they did was to leave that skeleton up in the second picture up from the bottom so all could remember what had happened on that fateful day.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

So where are we today 14 years later? We now have a community organizer/black militant sitting in the White House. Who's mission it is to bring this country down to it's knees. While at the same time will become fat and wealthy after he leaves office. Taking this country for everything that he can get out of it. Who see's fit to send representatives to the funerals of thugs that are killed by police. Even eulogizes them from the oval office. Yet sends none to the funerals of police who are killed by thugs? Not a peep out of him. We have a treasonous Secretary of State who saw fit to testify before congress of American atrocities during the Vietnamese War. While at the same time the war was raging on and thousand's of his fellow Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines were being held captive. Living amongst some of the most atrocious conditions known to mankind in POW camps. The "haughty" John Kerry. That swine almost became president! They're now about to sign a treaty that will allow for all intents and purposes Iran to develop nuclear weapons. Along with accepting and bringing thousands of Syrian refugees to our shores. From Syria! For Christ's sakes! God only knows how many are terrorist's/Jihadist's? Even if it's only a few out of a thousand. It only takes a few to wreak havoc upon our society. My God, what the hell has happened to this country? When are the people of this once great nation ever going to wake up? Indeed America's best days are behind us. God only knows what's to become of us in the years to come. Sorry, I just had to get this off my chest. The emotions of September 11th 2001 are still raw.


----------

